# Volume Controls



## arclight (May 1, 2006)

Hello everyone. :wave:

On my current computer based music system I have a total of 4 volume controls.(iTunes,Mac,uDac2,amp) Everything is maxed except the amp. From my understanding this is needed to maintain bit perfect output via digital/usb. 

However I have never gotten a clear answer when using a newer iMac. I have heard the iTunes volume control introduces distortion but the problem has been dealt with and can be used without affecting sound quality. 

But I really like the keyboard/remote based volume control in the Mac. 

Anyone have some more input on which volume controls are best to use. :help:

Thanks.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Have you tested the various combinations at all yet? Unfortunately I cannot help you as I don't own a Mac. :huh:


----------

